# Aster Baldwin B-1



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

To Jeff Runge- My friend has a B-1 one that won't move. I followed the instructions for timing (I thought!), but no luck. It rolls free until you apply steam, then it locks up and won't budge. Ted would like to have you wave your magic wand and get the [email protected][email protected]#$ thing to run. How may we get in touch with you? My address is This is the one he got from Will Lindley, whom, I believe had been in touch with you.

Alex


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

My address is: [email protected]


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex, sent you an email.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

If I recall correctly, one of the problems with this loco was that the wheels were cast out of some cheap 'pot metal' and so tended to rotate on the axles.
You might start be checking that they are indeed quartered correctly and tight on the axles.
I had to pin the wheels for someone who had one that wouldn't run.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 04 Aug 2009 06:03 PM 
If I recall correctly, one of the problems with this loco was that the wheels were cast out of some cheap 'pot metal' 

Hear, hear now..............this is an Aster,.....................you can't talk like that!!!


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a Baldwin B1 that I purchased at Diamondhead last year. It was used, but it had new Roundhouse cylinders installed by Norm Saley. It rand like a top.

John from California.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 04 Aug 2009 07:28 PM 
Posted By David Leech on 04 Aug 2009 06:03 PM 
If I recall correctly, one of the problems with this loco was that the wheels were cast out of some cheap 'pot metal'

Hear, hear now..............this is an Aster,.....................you can't talk like that!!!













_*Steve:*_

_*Butt Out! They can talk that way about Asters all they want.*_


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, So is it now an Aster-house ??


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 07 Jan 2010 05:24 PM 


_*Steve:*_

_*Butt Out! They can talk that way about Asters all they want.*_









Steve,

It's so sad when someone "_*butts in*_" on something they don't know about. 
You know, and I know, and Aster owners know, that Aster and "pot metal" should never be mentioned together. 
*IT JUST AIN'T RIGHT!*
Right?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

So what is this "pot metal"? Is this something from the '60's, like a Hippie thing?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeh Man, 
But the best quality came from British Columbia, and as Aster used Japanese, it wasn't strong enough. 
Cool eh! 
Far out man! 
Dave Leech in Beautiful BC, Canada


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

You guys should know you can't smoke pot metal. And most folks can't get high from pot metal. Not even a buzz!

For a metallurgical explanation

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot_metal

But I'm sure y'all knew that already!


----------

